# ATITool 0.24 crashing vice finding artifacts



## Waldoinsc (Dec 30, 2005)

New AGP Sapphire X800GTO (R480 core, 256MB ram, 12 pp) with AC SIlencer 5 installed on a SIS M871G rev 1.5c mobo, 1 gig corsair valuselect RAM, WD 80G SATA HDD, Aspire QPack case w/ 420W PSU, WinXP Pro SP2.

Running ATITool 0.24 to find max core with RAM @ default (490MHz).  Tool runs up core clock to 545MHz fine, no artifacts detected, then crashes at around 545Mhz. The RAM OC detects artifacts around 610Mhz with the core a default (400Mhz) and doesn't crash. GPU temps are staying at or below 55 C according to ATITool the entire time (Arctic Cooling ROCKS! )

I haven't had this occur previously with the ATITool with my other card, though this is the first try at OC for this card.  Any ideas as to what is happening with the core OC that causes the crash?


----------



## OneCool (Dec 30, 2005)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## Poisonsnak (Dec 31, 2005)

The behaviour is the same on my X850 when I click find max core it doesn't find any artifacts it just eventually hangs or reboots the computer.

How do you know it's an R480, did you look at the core when you took the heatsink off?  I had a Sapphire X800GTO that I thought I could unlock but I removed the core and it said on there X800GTO or somesuch, definitely not R480.


----------



## Waldoinsc (Dec 31, 2005)

*looked at core and CTRL "Settings" in ATITool*

When I installed the Silencer 5, the core showed R480, as well as using CTRL "Settings" in ATITool shows core as R480.

So no big deal about the crash..just use a lower core speed (say around 500) for stability?


----------



## lelek (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi!

I have the same kinda card as U. Sapphire GTO lite. It simply freezes up at about 545mhz, just like Urs. I did a little vmod 1.41V->1.51V now it's stable around 575mhz. I think these cards have cores which were not entirely stable around 540mhz, so they were not good enough for X850pros. It's the same as with 9550s. They (at ATI) have these cores which can't run stable at a specified speed, but they are usable at lower speeds, so they sell them with new type of cards, with lower speed specs. 
On the other hand I think we are lucky with this kind of overclockability (>520mhz), because there are way worse GTO's then these Sapphires. Some can only go above 400mhz with only a few mhz.


----------



## Waldoinsc (Jan 26, 2006)

*Voltage mod*

How did you tweak the voltage of the card? ....I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## lelek (Jan 26, 2006)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2184&page=42
This is the forum for one of the X800 Vmod articles, I wrote a post there, and I explain in that how did I set the Vcore to 1.51V. Read the article and my post, that should be enugh to understand how to do this. Of course it's risky like every mod, but if done propely I don't think anything can get damaged.

Btw I had some performance issues, I thought it had to do something with setting core/mem speeds with software. Then I thought maybe if the card would boot up with higher core/mem frequencies it should help me with this issue. So I flashed the VGA to X850pro(507/520) and after that to x850xt pe(540/590), well ofcourse this didn't unlock any additional pipelines, but this wasn't why I did this. After benchmarking with a few games and 3Dmark2005 it turned out to be a good thing. With the 540/590 values my system scored about 5550 before, now with the same values it scores 5910. I don't know for sure that it was the bios flashing what brought this extra performance, but it's very likely.


----------

